# magnetic balancer



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Has anyone used one of the magnetic static armature balancers with a pancake arm?

It looks cool, but I always see them being used with inline arms. Pretty sure I can build one myself but hate to waste time and money, id rather ask the experts first..

Thanks


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have one it works well, use a straw to blow on the arm to move it ever so slightly. 
I like to use a watch poising tool and roll the arm by the shaft on the jaws, the only key thing is the shaft mush be perpendicular to the stack, and you want the com plate tight & as flat as possible.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a magnetic balancer from RT-HO, it is no longer being offered. I also blow through a straw to turn the armature, but I like to really get it going. If the arm is out of balance the thing will walk across the table! I give the arm ten spins and use a chart to make note of the heavy pole(s).










Here is a razor blade balancer that I use for 1/24th armatures.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Sweet
Thanks gents.

I see them on eBay made with neo disc magnets in sort of a c clamp arrangement, figured I could make one myself


----------



## AptosC6 (Nov 16, 2014)

leonus said:


> Sweet
> Thanks gents.
> 
> I see them on eBay made with neo disc magnets in sort of a c clamp arrangement, figured I could make one myself


You can make your own for the cost of 2 neo magnets and an old vice. Place one of the magnets on each jaw and screw the jaws outward until your arm just barely fits between it. Fine adjust the jaw spacing until the arm starts to rotate due to gravity. Works like a charm and cost almost nothing. Randy


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i use the vrp balancer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p74VAvUyr6U


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Got some neo disc magnets, put them in my old vice, and have this a try..

All that happens is that the laminations are sticking to the magnets aggressively, what am I doing wrong?

Tried flipping the mags over, no difference..


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably the body of the balancer needs to be made out of non-magnetic material. The magnets need to be fairly well aligned and glued in place. Note that in the picture that I posted that the parts of the balancer that contact the armature shaft are rounded. The ends of the VRP balancer are flat, however for more money you can add an "Enabler" that has a rounded surface.
If I was making my own I would make it long enough to do inline armatures as well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

leonus said:


> Got some neo disc magnets, put them in my old vice, and have this a try..
> 
> All that happens is that the laminations are sticking to the magnets aggressively, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Tried flipping the mags over, no difference..


Put the arm shaft to the magnets, not the lams. :thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

You have to have rounded surface or pin at end of the arm shaft that is against one magnet and the other end should free float in space. Easier said than done. A piece of tubing that fits over shaft with a needle in it or a small ball bearing .06x diameter stuck in end is probably easiest thing to go with but it's a bit of trial and error until you get a good setup that gives you a consistent reading.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Bill Hall said:


> Put the arm shaft to the magnets, not the lams. :thumbsup:


That's the problem, can't put the shaft to the mags because the lams want to stick so much 
Maybe the ones I got are too big.. Impulse buy at home depot, about 1/2 inch disc.

Maybe I should just give up and buy a balancer..&#55357;&#56848;


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The traction magnets from a Lifelike T car are about the right size.


----------

